# Cockatiels in Aviary



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been breeding for 5 years now and 2 years ago we gave them an aviary, some people recomment netting but when im looking for a specific male it seems to much work to net take out of net chack abnd number and release if he isnt the one i want, same for females (though my females dont look alike) does anyone have any suggestions that might help relieve stress at the beginning of breeding season when i take out which pairs im breeding?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

sorry about the spelling mistakes, my baby jackal was tiptoeing across my key board. i meant that its a lot of work catching the male in a net, taking him out of net, checking band number, and then releasing him if he isnt the one i want.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm not sure as I don't have an aviary or use nets, but hopefully someone on here does!


----------



## P.J (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, I have an aviary and some of my boys look very similar too. I'm not sure how well you know your individual tiels but I try to stay in the aviary for a while before trying to catch them. I stand there and observe them closely trying to pic out the differences. I can generally pic out the right one the 1st time.
There might be small differences like a darker beak, or one missing a toe nail.
Another idea is to let them choose their own mates and colony breed?? That's always fun. I'm doing that at the moment.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*sorry about the spelling mistakes, *
*-------------------------------------*
LOL...you can easily fix the spelling errors if you notice them after you post  At the botton of your posting window is an *Edit *buitton. Click on it and you can correct, change, and/or add to your post. I have to do that alot with mine because I always have a few typos.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

With a small amount of birds you smould be able to look at each one and know who they are, their genetics, etc. They are not 'just birds' in a flight. Each one will have it's own look, and personality and movement, and after you observe them for awhile you should be able to kbnow which bird is which. I have had up to 800 cockatiels and people were amazed that I could look at each one and tell you who they were, if names, and any genetic info on them. I would also memorize each of my friends tiels and could tell the owner more about their birds than they could.

People use the term Aviary loosely in desrcibing the caging. This can be from a small flight cage on a stand to a huge walk-in aviary. If a small flight cage you should be able to stand there and observe and reach in slowly and take out the birds you want. With a larger walk-in type cage it would depend on the birds. Many times if they are tame people friendly birds they will come up to you and you can pick them up or sit still long enough for you to pick them up. If your afraid of the birds, or think they are going to bite you they are going to pick up on this and be harder to catch or scream like they are being murdered when caught. A calm trusting bird is more curious and doesn't run for you to chase it. And net just add to the stress. It's easier to know your birds and devlope trust with them, which makes removing any for pairing less stressful to all involved.

Also, as PJ mentioned, you can colony breed. This works well if most of the birds in the flight have been cage bred and bonded.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks and i can tell the difference when they stand still its when they are in flight and i catch one in mid flight that if 3 of the normal cocks where together that i needring to check to confirm i grabbed the right one, my husband and i have discussed colony breeding since we built the aviary we just havent figured how to convert it so it can hold nestboxes during breeding season and yet be able to return to normal after the season is over, as well as the fact that i have 13 birds ( 1 lone male, 1 pair that is past breeding age and 1 pair that this winter im going to try to pair up due to both losing mates) is it safe to colony breed with these extra and unpaired birds.


----------

